# Two monitors



## msteinhoff (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr. Mike said:


> reason to have multiple monitors with all types of resolutions, so you can see what others are looking at when the come to your websites.


I much prefer browsershots.org for that purpose. Not only can you check your web site at different resolutions and color depths, you can also see how it looks with 98 different browser/OS combinations. Java and flash levels are also selectable.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I run 5 monitors... they are all 5" LCDs that I got real cheap...

I find myself using my netbook more than anything else... Sure the 9" screen is small and the keyboard is smaller as well... but its just so darn cool.


----------



## Sportioli (Dec 18, 2007)

Mostly I just run 2. When I'm making webpages I run 3. When I do SEO I run all 4, utilizing the fourth one for spell checking and character counting in the Title and Description feilds. 

And you're right about the colors and contrast differences, I see it on mine, but the increased productivity for web disgn out weighs the confusion... Also as crazy as this may sound, after a while I've gotten used to it. Fact is that all the monitors are different makes and models so that I have a good idea what the site will look like on a wide variety of machines at different resolutions.

With a 2nd guy at the desk and the 2nd machine running with a 5th monitor we can build and SEO up to 6 web pages a day.

My best monitor? My 22"! It's a Viewsonic Docker, and has 3 USB ports, two speakers, a subwoofer, a microphone, all the ports for the various types of data chips for cameras and an IPOD download and charging station built into it. Conferencing calling is great with the built in micro phone. And of all of the PC equipment I own this is the best investment I've ever made. Everyone should have one.



msteinhoff said:


> Are they all running at the same resolution? I find unmatched monitors hard to deal with. When dragging from one to the other, the object's size changes.
> 
> Almost as big of a problem to me since I do a lot of photography is when the monitors don't have the same color balance. The photo on Monitor 'A' looks great. Drag it over to Monitor 'B' and it looks too red. It's like having two watches and never knowing the correct time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sportioli (Dec 18, 2007)

msteinhoff said:


> I much prefer browsershots.org for that purpose. Not only can you check your web site at different resolutions and color depths, you can also see how it looks with 98 different browser/OS combinations. Java and flash levels are also selectable.
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


That sounds like a pretty useful little outfit there! Thanks for posting it up


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Todd M. said:


> The only problem is that I cannot drag and drop from desktop to laptop but it can be used with Vista and XP.


sounds like a Remote Desktop connection, built into MS products. 

I've had a 2 monitor setup for 5+ years and it's great. check into getting one very good monitor card and connect one monitor to the DVI outuput and the second monitor to the VGA output. Then you're not using the motherboard resources...hopefully this won't slow you down much.


----------



## Aladdin Builders (Sep 2, 2007)

*Aladdin Builders estimators set-up.*


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I use dual monitors, and find it very difficult to work with just one. sometimes when working on a single monitor, I'll resize the windows I'm working with so that each takes half the screen, so that it is kinda like dual monitors. Right now, I have dual CRT's with bad color balance and a rather old computer. When I get the money, I intend to get a laptop (or possibly 2) to do most of my computing on, and then replace my CRT's with a flatscreen or 2. Combined with a laptop screen, that should give me dual or triple screens. I'll also connect my old computer up through a KVM switch to use as a file server. As far as laptops, I intend to get a cheap lightweight 14" screen, but if I can swing the money, I want the only dual screen laptop out there- the Lenova Thinkpad W series








Unfortunately, it's $4500 the way I would have it configured.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry to revive this thread but I just noticed it.

I have used dual screens for about 10 years now. Using two vga cards is old school and sometimes causes issues (sometimes).

I use a matrox card - dualhead. You can get all types of specialty cards from them. They are one of the best true dualhead cards around - they also make multiviewers for up to eight monitors and design cards for medical & engineering.

http://www.matrox.com

Some may want to have a looksie :thumbsup:


----------



## ForumNomad (Mar 19, 2009)

I do everything with two monitors, you are right, it saves so much time and headache while conducting business (or playing online Scrabble!)


----------

